# Overstaying Tourist Visa



## Victorv (Apr 14, 2013)

My tourist visa will expire by the end of the month. I found a job and my employer is applying for a work permit and to obtain this I need to leave the country anyway to visit a Mexican Consulate. I assume that this visa application will not be processed before my tourist visa expires and therefor have to overstay my Visa by approximately one month. I'm wondering in anyone knows what the fines are of overstaying a tourist visa and if it gives me trouble re-entering Mexico. I just want to figure out if it's better (and cheaper) to stay, or to exit Mexico and return and exit again when the application process for the work permit is completed.

Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

With a formal letter of confirmation of your job in Mexico, I would assume that you could go to the USA before your tourist permit expires. However, I suggest that you talk to the local INM office before that date. It should allow you to apply for Residente Temporal or Permanente with the work permit being added by INM when you return with your canje and begin the process of getting the visa.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

You can't work in Mexico legally without the permission and the new visa so I don't understand the comment about needing to overstay the tourist permission. Return to Spain, begin the new visa process and ask for advice there.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Since the OP is from Spain , I would not assume she could go to the US or any othe country outside of Spain so better ask the UNM.


----------

